# Tygon tubing for CO2



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm planning to order some of this in the near future. Tygon is a clear, flexible, pvc based tubing which has very low leakage rates for CO2.

Would anybody like to piggyback on this order? Cost for local pickup should be between $1.25 and $1.50 per foot.

This will be for 1/8" ID. 3/16" is also available, but at a higher cost.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in some of this tubing...I guess you'd be able to mail it down to me in a regular envelope or something?

Maybe 5-6 feet...would I even need this for DIY CO2?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

There is a Ryan Herco in Anaheim that carries Tygon. I'm going to pick up tubing (friday) for the lillie pipes and also see what they recommend for Co2 tubing on a new diffuser I'm going to hook up.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Let me know what I can get for $20 shipped..

If thats not a problem...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heeeeeeeey guys...

I work in a university lab and just asked about where we got our CO2 tubing. Looks like I can get it a little cheaper than that, but we'll have to pay for shipping (darn, no local-pickup).

Just some estimates...For:
10 feet = $12.90 = $1.29/foot,
50 feet = $45.21 = $0.9042/foot,
100 feet = $83.54 = $0.8354/foot.

I don't know what you guys wanna do, but just throwing some options out there. =)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what is the tubing made out of epicfish?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, sorry...it's Tygon(R) also. It's the "Fuel & Lubricant" type of Tygon(R) since it has the lowest CO2 leakage.

It has a CO2 permeability of 100 units. (For comparison's sake, silicone has a CO2 permeability of 20,000, and vinyl has a permeability of 360 units.)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What color is it? If it's clear then I'm in.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Epic, it looks like you have the best deal - the source I was looking at is a few bucks more (per 50') even before shipping.

If you're offering to buy for the group you can put me down for 10'.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

From what I've found, most of the Tygon tubing is clear. epic, do you have access to black/dark blue colored Tygon tubing? I use black backgrounds so darker colored tubing would appeal to me most for concealing purposes.

So there's no way to just buy some from the UCLA labs?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Definately offering to buy for the group...please order in 10 feet increments.

The colors I have access to:
Clear, translucent yellow, black (just for you erijnal!). All this tubing is Tygon tubing although since the different colors mean different applications, the CO2 permeability coefficient for each type of tubing will differ slightly from what I stated before.

Orders will be for 1/8" ID unless you specifically ask for other sizes.

The shipping cost will be pro-rated according to order amount. (Tubing differs by a few cents per foot depending on color.)

Order list:
turtlehead: ? feet
cwlodarczyk: 10 feet, clear
erijnal: ? feet


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

These images are from the Tygon(R) website.

Black UV-resistant tubing:









Translucent yellow fuel tubing:









Clear milk-and-dairy tubing:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

PS: I'll be MIA for the next couple days, just reply with how much you want and what color and I'll add it to my list ASAP.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I could prolly go for 10 feet of the clear....maybe more....


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Order list:
turtlehead: ? feet
cwlodarczyk: 10 feet, clear
erijnal: ? feet
247Plants: 10 feet, clear; possibly 20 feet?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Are the hoses sized just like the silicone ones sold in Petsmart? If so, I'm in for 10-15 feet. Let me measure out what that looks like later and I'll post back with a definite amount.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

James, go for 20 if there is any question. It's always better to have too much than not enough


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just measured it out and I should have more than enough with 15 feet of black tubing. But yeah, anyone know the diameter of the tubing they sell at Petsmart? If not I can always drop by sometime and check, buuut.. =]

Also, someone already asked, but would you need this for DIY CO2?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

3/16" Inside diameter is the most common.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If possible, I'd like 3/16th inch ID.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Order list:
turtlehead: ? feet; clear, 3/16" ID
cwlodarczyk: 10 feet; clear; 1/8" ID
erijnal: 20 feet, black; 3/16" ID
247Plants: 20 feet; clear; 3/16" ID

Get your oders in. I'm going to stop accepting orders this Friday, Sept. 22 at 12:00pm. =)

Oh, does anyone need any plastic jugs for their fertilizers or anything? Just in case someone wants to order bulk ferts. from GW and then divy it up?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

what sort of plastic jugs are you talking about?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cassie said:


> what sort of plastic jugs are you talking about?


These:








4oz, 8oz, 16oz, 32oz, 64oz; $2-$5 depending on size









6oz, 8oz, 16oz, 32oz; $3-$5 depending on size









Pint, quart, 1/2 gallon, gallon; $3-$5 depending on size

Give me a size, I'll give you a quote. Remember that you will have to pay for shipping of these containers to you, or you can come pick it up. I can slide the CO2 tubing into the containers and/or consolidate the containers as best as I can.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

for pick up it would be in the UCLA area, right? humm...I'm sure there has to be somewhere around here that sells them


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

btw epic, I'm down for 15 feet not 20


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

James,
Nick stated early on that it would be in 10ft increments.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I got a PM from him. I looked through the thread twice even after I got the PM and I STILL couldn't find it. Defective eyes.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The post.



epicfish said:


> Definately offering to buy for the group...please order in 10 feet increments.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Order list:
cwlodarczyk: 10 feet; clear; 1/8" ID
erijnal: 10 feet, black; 3/16" ID
247Plants: 20 feet; clear; 3/16" ID

Comon, anyone else?

Get your oders in. I'm going to stop accepting orders this Friday, Sept. 22 at 12:00pm. =)

Oh, does anyone need any plastic jugs for their fertilizers or anything? Just in case someone wants to order bulk ferts. from GW and then divy it up?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

OK, made the order Friday, they called to confirm it a short while ago and said they'd ship ASAP.


cwlodarczyk: 10 feet; clear; 1/8" ID
erijnal: 10 feet, black; 3/16" ID
247Plants: 20 feet; clear; 3/16" ID

Yes, no? More, less?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

CO2 tubing was delivered today. Are we having a meeting soon? Or I can ship it out.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Are you going to find yourself near Rieber Terrace at all this week?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

is there still available? i just need 2 ft of it?


----------

